# Boss FV-500H Recomended!



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey guys just picked up one of these for my G-System to use as an expression pedal wow ,what a great pedal ,feel is good ,very sturdy and the taper is very good ,only used it on the expression side of things so far ,but I'm impressed! Great pedal for a great price and pretty much bullet proof! cheers!:rockon:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Evilmusician said:


> Hey guys just picked up one of these for my G-System to use as an expression pedal wow ,what a great pedal ,feel is good ,very sturdy and the taper is very good ,only used it on the expression side of things so far ,but I'm impressed! Great pedal for a great price and pretty much bullet proof! cheers!:rockon:


I considered this pedal about a year ago. After reading unfavorable reviews and trying it out in the music store I decided not to go with it. It seemed kind of cheap and toy like. I ended up going with an Ernie Ball Jr. Even though the EB jr got some unfavorable reviews due to the string sometimes breaking I felt it was a heavier duty pedal and much smoother. If the string breaks it won't be too bad for me as it wouldn't kill me without the pedal for a night. I don't use it often enough to break the string soon anyway.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

This you found like a toy ! man you must have huge feet lol ! 








The ernieball one which I also have ,doesn't work with G System ,so I tried this one and I'm completely satisfied cheers!:rockon:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I considered this pedal about a year ago. After reading unfavorable reviews and trying it out in the music store I decided not to go with it. It seemed kind of cheap and toy like. I ended up going with an Ernie Ball Jr. Even though the EB jr got some unfavorable reviews due to the string sometimes breaking I felt it was a heavier duty pedal and much smoother. If the string breaks it won't be too bad for me as it wouldn't kill me without the pedal for a night. I don't use it often enough to break the string soon anyway.


I think you meant the FV-50H, which my girlfriend has, and yes, its plastic and pretty chintzy. the 500 seems to be fairly tank-ish.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I think you meant the FV-50H, which my girlfriend has, and yes, its plastic and pretty chintzy. the 500 seems to be fairly tank-ish.


Sorry about that I think you are right.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

How is the taper? I need something for pedal steel style volume swells. Would this sound natural on it?


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Hmmmmm I think so ,its a very stable pedal ,I'm using mainly for expression ,but It has a nice sweep ,and its not jumpy like the Ernieball .......:rockon:


----------

